# PMS after miscarriage



## mama joy (Nov 21, 2001)

I miscarried in July, and since then before every period my breasts get very tender and I start getting food cravings. Those things never happened before my miscarriage. Has anyone else had this experience?
It feels so cruel, because we are TTC and every month I feel pregnant and then get my period. I know I should just ignore it and have a little more patience, but it's so hard.
Is something wrong, or is this a normal change?


----------



## SummerLover (Nov 19, 2001)

I've only had two cycles since my miscarriage, but I've been experiencing the same thing. I've never had any of these symptoms before either. Right before my most recent cycle, my breasts were really sore and my lower back was aching.

Anyone else having the same problems or know what the cause may be?


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I haven't had a period since my m/c last month but I do know that since giving brith to Tracy my periods are nothing like before. Now I get cramping and they are heavy lasting for at least 7 days and tons of zits. Before they were 2 days light and painless!

I'd say that in a m/c the body basically goes through labor then the change is normal...but i'm not speaking from m/c experience and just assuming. It's only my opinion!


----------

